

Introducing Summarize - A Ruby C Binding for Open Text Summarizer - renaebair
http://intridea.com/2010/12/3/summarize-a-ruby-c-binding-for-open-text-summarizer

======
toisanji
I've seen a few "summarize text as a service" sites now. I'm wondering if they
are just repackaging Open Text Summarizer or if the are actually doing
something different

~~~
ssoper
I can't speak to the specific technologies other sites are using but there are
enough academic papers out there to allow one to roll their own
implementation.

<http://libots.sourceforge.net/bench.html>

